# Submitting a recipe via Smart Phone



## Somebunny (Feb 10, 2014)

I know I have done this before, but am wondering if the recent format change does not allow it now.  I was trying to submit a recipe and kept getting a message saying "please select one if the options for is this a recipe?"
Unfortunately there is no place to make that selection in the mobile ap. I see it is there in the full website.  I really don't want to type the recipe out again on the desktop computer.  I was able to copy and save it to my"notes" here on my phone, so if there is a way to submit it I can still copy and paste it in. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 10, 2014)

If no one comes up with a better idea, you could email it to yourself.


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Taxy , I was thinking about doing that


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 11, 2014)

What forum were you trying to post in?


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 11, 2014)

Frank, I was trying to post to
Recipes & Ingredients/desserts,sweets and cookies/Cakes & Cupcakes.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Somebunny said:


> Frank, I was trying to post to
> Recipes & Ingredients/desserts,sweets and cookies/Cakes & Cupcakes.




Thank you.


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 2, 2014)

I had this problem again today when trying to post a question.  I don't se to have issues responding to other's posts.  But I can't create my own new topic from my smart phone!  ARGH!!


----------

